# Khám phá công hiệu trị hôi miệng của gừng



## Vũ Thu Hằng (3/8/18)

Hôi miệng là tình trạng khá phổ biến diễn ra ở nhiều người với mọi độ tuổi khác nhau, khiến người bị hôi miệng cảm thấy thiếu tự tin trong giao tiếp.

*Khám phá công hiệu trị hôi miệng của gừng*
Nếu bạn đang mắc bệnh hôi miệng, bạn cảm thấy mất tự tin trong cuộc sống, mọi người xa lánh bạn, công việc của bạn bị ảnh hưởng vì chứng hôi miệng. Bạn đã từng phải chi nhiều tiền cho việc mua kem đánh răng mắc tiền, nước súc miệng hàng hiệu, hay những chai xịt khử mùi hôi miệng nhưng tình trạng hôi miệng vẫn cứ tiếp diễn kéo dài từ ngày này sang ngày khác và thậm chí có thể nặng hơn.






_Gừng tươi giúp chữa hôi miệng một cách hiệu quả. (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Chỉ cần áp dụng cách trị hôi miệng bằng gừng, mọi vấn đề của bạn sẽ được giải quyết hiệu quả. Cách làm như sau:

Đầu tiên, cần chuẩn bị 2 - 3 củ gừng tươi, đem rửa sạch rồi thái lát mỏng. Đem đun cùng với 350ml nước lạnh đến khi nào sôi thì tắt bếp. Sau đó cho nước gừng ra, có thể vớt gừng ra hoặc để lại tùy ý. Khi nào nước nguội thì dùng nước đó để súc miệng.

Nên súc miệng trong khoảng từ 5 đến 10 phút, mỗi ngày 2 hoặc 3 lần, thực hiện đều đặn mỗi ngày. Bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả chữa hôi miệng sau 1 thời gian kiên trì thực hiện. Không chỉ sạch miệng, cho hơi thở thơm mát, mà nước gừng còn ngăn ngừa được bệnh sâu răng, viêm lợi, vàng răng,...

Gừng tươi là nguyên liệu khá dễ tìm. Bạn có thể dễ dàng mua được nó ngoài chợ hoặc siêu thị với giá thành rất rẻ. Chính vì thế việc sử dụng gừng để chữa hôi miệng vừa hiệu quả lại tiết kiệm thời gian, chi phí cho mọi người.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

